# alcohólico



## belén

Hola a todos:

Tengo una curiosidad:

¿Cómo pronunciáis alcohólico? 

Alcohólico, marcando la segunda "o" - _alcoólico_ o alcóholico marcando sólo una "o" - _alcólico

_Lo he oído de las dos maneras y tengo ganas de saber qué tiene más éxito


----------



## Dudu678

¡Buenas!

Yo digo _alcóolico_. Por un momento he creído que decía _alcólico_, pero lo he pronunciado como si era fuera la palabra y la _o_ ha sido más corta, así que...

No es muy científico, pero como experimento no ha está mal.


----------



## Guachipem

Yo a la hora de hablar digo "alcólico". A la hora de escribir ya lo escribo "alcohólico", claro.


----------



## belén

De escribirlo está claro que sólo hay una manera. Mi duda es sobre la pronunciación, tal como comentaba en mi primer post.

Ah por cierto, también me podríais comentar cómo pronunciáis "alcohol". Hay gente que dice "_alcol_" y otros "_alcoól_"


----------



## Dudu678

Yo digo _alcóol.

_La segunda *o* la pongo pequeña porque le doy "duración y media".


----------



## Jellby

Yo digo "alcol" y "alcólico", a no ser que me esfuerce en una pronunciación esmerada, entonces sí digo "alcoól" y "alcoólico".


----------



## Larimar

Hola!   

Yo pronuncio: "alcol" y "alcólico".


----------



## Cristina.

Indudablemente yo digo y oigo _*[alkóliko]*_ y _*[alkól]*_ en el habla corriente.
Yo "creo" que lo correcto sería _*[alkoóliko]*_ (en ningún caso [alkóoliko]??, que más bien creo que es un alargamiento de la "o" [alkó:liko], eso sería si se escribiera alcóholico) y _*[alkoól]*_ .

Como curiosidad, diré que en italiano sucede algo parecido y se ha acabado adoptando predominantemente la grafía alc*o*l (plural alcoli ; se pronuncián [álkol] y [álkoli]) en lugar de alc*oo*l (que sigue siendo válida, pero es minoritaria, se pronuncia [álkool])_ . _

_La única diferencia es que en italiano son llanas (hay muy pocas palabras agudas) y no hay "h" (hay muy pocas palabras con "h")_
_¿Quién sabe si no acabará pasando lo mismo en castellano? _

En francés se escribe alcool y se pronuncia _[alkól]_ como en español, solo falta la "h".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me uno a los demás: alcól y alcólico.


----------



## pejeman

Depende de cuantas copas se haya tomado el que lo dice. Cuando ya se le pasaron las cucharadas, la voz le sale arrastrada.

Ya en serio, _alcól_ y _alcólico _es lo común en México. _Alcoól y alcoólico_ suenan pedantes.

Salucita de la buena y para gritar el 15 de septiembre ¡Viva México, cabrones! nada como limpiar la garganta con un buen tequilón que la raspe.


----------



## Kangy

Yo lo pronuncio _alcólico_.
Por ende, alcohol lo pronuncio _alcol_.


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola !
Cuando coinciden dos o más vocales iguales al hablar casi siempre sucede que se contrae y nada más se pronuncia una. O sea vocal y media o algunas variedades por ahí. Incluso pasa eso si partenecen a diferentes palabras. Ponganse a decir, de manera más natural y sin pensar en la pronunciación: "Y el Paco, ¿qué va a hacer?" Aquí coinciden 3 a. Y luego me digan como ha sonido, estoy curioso. Claro, para enseñarlo a un extranjero se habla de otra manera.
Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

Udo said:


> Ponganse a decir, de manera más natural y sin pensar en la pronunciación: "Y el Paco, ¿qué va a hacer?" Aquí coinciden 3 aes.


Yo lo pronuncio como dices tú, con vocal y media. Claro que también hago eso con _alcohol_ y parece que soy el único.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Cristina. said:


> Indudablemente yo digo y oigo _*[alkóliko]*_ y _*[alkól]*_ en el habla corriente.
> Yo "creo" que lo correcto sería _*[alkoóliko]*_ (en ningún caso [alkóoliko]??, que más bien creo que es un alargamiento de la "o" [alkó:liko], eso sería si se escribiera alcóholico) y _*[alkoól]*_.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Cristina. ¡Y salud!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Y Paco, ¿qué va ser?


----------



## L4ut4r0

/alkól/, /alkóliko/ y /alkolémia/.

En cambio /solojía/ y /solójiko/ por una parte y /soólogo/ y /soofília/ por otra.

En Chile en la Radio Cooperativa pronuncian /kooperatíba/, pero el resto del mundo dice /koperatiba/.


----------



## Sandro Amancio

No hay ninguna duda: se pronuncia *al-co-hó-li-co*, con el acento sobre la segunda *o*. Es cierto que las malas costumbres suelen alterar el correcto empleo original de las palabras. Y habrá quienes pronuncien alcólico, luego se comieron la tercera sílaba (*hó*). Como hay quienes dicen, por ejemplo, *cordinar*, omitiendo la forma correcta, que es *coordinar*, con doble *o*. Y así abundan los ejemplos de maltrato. Saludos.


----------



## Kangy

^ No creo que sea un error.
Nunca escuché a nadie pronunciarlo "al-co-hó-li-co", y para ser sinceros, sonarías como un tonto si lo hicieras. Por lo menos acá.


----------



## xeneize

Yo suelo decir _alcoól_ pero con la segunda _o_ bastante menos larga que la primera (y nunca parecí "tonto", Kangy, de buena onda lo digo ), me gusta más, aunque sé que no es lo más común.
No me parece un error decir _alcól_ a secas, pero me gusta más la otra, nada más.
Una aclaración nomás respecto al uso italiano mentado por Cristina: el plural no existe, o aunque en las grámaticas esté (ni idea), nunca oí o leí "alcoli", nadie lo dice, y sonaría muy mal, muy incorrecto.
Es invariable, _alcol_, y se suele usar en singular nomás. Respecto de la pronunciación, es correcto lo que decís.


----------



## Bronte

Hola:
Casi todos lo pronunciamos (con descuido) /alcól/ y /alcólico/, pero tal y como dice Dudu la "ó" se pronuncia larga.
Saludos.


----------



## Sandro Amancio

Amigos y amigas del foro: En verdad, el mayor sentido que tiene este foro es aproximarnos a lo correcto y a lo verdadero del idioma. Eso es tan evidente, que estamos aquí precisamente porque queremos acatar la normatividad de la lengua. De lo contrario, ¿cuál sería el sentido de sentarnos aquí a discernir, a debatir, a interactuar? ¡Bien por eso!

En cuanto a quienes escriben acentuada la palabra alcohol, cuando dicen *alcól,* de hecho *no es correcto tildar la o (alcól)* para hablar sobre la pronunciación _*alcol*_, que, en verdad, es *al-co-hol*. Ninguna palabra en Español, que termine en *(ele)l* y que sea aguda puede llevar tilde. Ejemplo: *leal, ideal, coloquial, ancestral,* *nacional,* etc. Los exhorto a que conservemos y defendamos este patrimonio tan enorme que es la lengua. Y eso es posible a través de su buen uso.

Con el respeto que me merece el digno aporte de la colaboradora anterior, aquí no caben los gustos personales. Es decir, que a mi me gusta pronuncia así y que a otro le gusta ponerle el acento en otra sílaba. ¡No, por favor! 

Con un hasta pronto, mil gracias, y ¡saludos a todos los del foro!


----------



## Dudu678

Sandro Amancio said:


> Ninguna palabra en Español, que termine en *(ele)l* y que sea aguda puede llevar tilde. Ejemplo: *leal, ideal, coloquial, ancestral,* *nacional,* etc. Los exhorto a que conservemos y defendamos este patrimonio tan enorme que es la lengua. Y eso es posible a través de su buen uso.


Pero estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que _alcól_ o _alcol_ no son palabras españolas. Cuando hablamos de pronunciación se suele marcar la sílaba tónica de alguna forma. En IPA se marca con un apóstrofo delante.

Me parece más sencillo colocar la tilde para indicar dónde recae la fuerza de voz en vez de estar pensando en las reglas de acentuación porque, como ya he dicho, no es una palabra castellana y nos obligaría a pensar cómo se pronuncia.


----------



## Sandro Amancio

A propósito de las glosas que formula el apreciado *Dudu678 *al tema sobre la adecuada acentuación de las palabras, como en el caso de *alcohólico*, debo anotar que aquí entramos en honduras idiomáticas. ¡Ojalá fuera posible que las diversas lenguas marcaran el énfasis del acento en las respectivas letras y todo saldría a pedir de boca! 

Es comprensible ese espìritu pragmático. Pero, entonces, estamos pensando con el corazón. Precisamente el gran desafío en el aprendizaje de otro idioma radica allí: en el estudio y en la observancia de las normas. ¿Aburridas, difíciles, complicadas? Talvez, pero, ante lo inexorable, nada que hacer.

Como se sabe, la voz *alcohol* tiene su origen en el antiguo árabe hispánico _*kuhúl*_ (¡ahí sí, con acento en la segunda *u*!) y de allí hizo tránsito hacia el árabe clásico, *kujl*. Frente al fenómeno de la mutación de las palabras ya no cabe, pues, someterlas al examen de ADN. Es el caso de *alcohol* y de sus vocablos derivados (_alcohólico, alcoholizado, alcohómetro_, etc.), a los cuales hay que admitir como miembros de la gran familia del español. 

¿Qué hacer, entonces, frente al reto que constituyen las tildes en otros idiomas, como _*austérité*_ (*¡dos en una sola palabra!*), es decir _*austeridad*_ en *francés*? La fuerza de las circunstancias obliga, irremediablemente, a acatar las normas. ¿Y qué decir en *inglés*, cuando el acento no es necesariamente sobre determinadas sílabas? Ejemplo: *Alcohol*, donde la fuerza del acento recae sobre la primera sílaba: _*Ál-cohol*_. 

En esto iríamos hasta el mismísimo fin del mundo. ¿Y qué tal de la acentuación alemana, cuando, valga el ejemplo, para nombrar simplemente el número *398.389* debo pronunciar de corrido *57* letras? Es decir: *dreihundertachtundneunzigtausenddreihundertneunundachtzig!*

Por si hay dudas al respecto, descompongo el número: *dreihundert (300)  achtundneunzigtausend (98.000) dreihundert (300) neunundachtzig (89).*

Por cierto, no hace mucho el Nobel de literatura 1982, Gabriel García Márquez, propuso durante un simposio de la lengua española en Cartagena, la abolición de la ortografía. Aunque inusitado, por venir de quien venía, el asunto no alcanzó mayor polémica. Ganó la ortodoxia, y el laureado escritor debiò admitir poco después su ligereza. En consecuencia, tendremos que continuar subordinados al cumplimiento de la ley.

Y lo digo por experiencia. Y a manera de moraleja debo recalcar: ¿Cuántas veces en las vicisitudes de algún aeropuerto internacional me he visto en apuros por el mal empleo de un acento? ¡Muchas! Hasta pronto.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Guachipem said:


> Yo a la hora de hablar digo "alcólico". A la hora de escribir ya lo escribo "alcohólico", claro.


 
Idem.


----------



## falbala84

En mi caso... yo pronuncio "arcó" y "arcólico" a secas...


----------



## Sandro Amancio

En cuanto afirma *falbala84*, sí: En parte de España la *ele (l)* se pronuncia como *ere (r)*. Contrario a un sector del Caribe y de las Antillas, donde la *ere (r)* asume el rol de la *ele (l)*. Así, un dominicano, un cubano o un portorriqueño dicen *trabajal*, *Puelto Rico*, etc. ¡Los matices culturales de cada idioma!


----------



## Bronte

Sandro Amancio said:


> Amigos y amigas del foro: En verdad, el mayor sentido que tiene este foro es aproximarnos a lo correcto y a lo verdadero del idioma. Eso es tan evidente, que estamos aquí precisamente porque queremos acatar la normatividad de la lengua. De lo contrario, ¿cuál sería el sentido de sentarnos aquí a discernir, a debatir, a interactuar? ¡Bien por eso!
> 
> En cuanto a quienes escriben acentuada la palabra alcohol, cuando dicen *alcól,* de hecho *no es correcto tildar la o (alcól)* para hablar sobre la pronunciación _*alcol*_, que, en verdad, es *al-co-hol*. Ninguna palabra en Español, que termine en *(ele)l* y que sea aguda puede llevar tilde. Ejemplo: *leal, ideal, coloquial, ancestral,* *nacional,* etc. Los exhorto a que conservemos y defendamos este patrimonio tan enorme que es la lengua. Y eso es posible a través de su buen uso.
> Con el respeto que me merece el digno aporte de la colaboradora anterior, aquí no caben los gustos personales. Es decir, que a mi me gusta pronuncia así y que a otro le gusta ponerle el acento en otra sílaba. ¡No, por favor!
> 
> Con un hasta pronto, mil gracias, y ¡saludos a todos los del foro!


Hola:
Estamos de acuerdo en que este es un foro dedicado al idioma español; usado por los que lo estudian y, por lo tanto, sé que debemos ser cuidadosos y respetuosos con las normas los que intervenimos: las palabras agudas que no terminan ni en vocal ni en n ni en s no llevan tilde pero, cuando se escribe la pronunciación se pone la tilde porque no nos regimos por las reglas de atildación; por eso se escribe la palabra entre barras y esto es una norma de la fonética: escribo /alcól/  porque transcribo una pronunciación según las normas de la fonética; no he escrito alcól como si existiera esa palabra cometiendo un error de atildación.
Saludos.


----------



## Sandro Amancio

Gracias por la anotación, pues uno es el acento diacrítico y otro el acento tónico. Oportuna la precisión.


----------



## Fernando

Hola, amigos. Mi nombre es Fernando ... y digo [alcoólico] (pronunciación figurada).

Empecé muy pequeño porque veía a mis padres haciendo lo mismo. Luego en la universidad fue a peor. Algunos amigos intentaron disuadirme diciendo "alcol" a todas horas, pero no hubo caso: Caí en el vicio y desde entonces estoy así.

Lo olvidaba. Llevo sólo dos días sin decir "alcoólico".


----------



## L4ut4r0

Sandro Amancio said:


> En cuanto a quienes escriben acentuada la palabra alcohol, cuando dicen *alcól,* de hecho *no es correcto tildar la o (alcól)* para hablar sobre la pronunciación _*alcol*_, que, en verdad, es *al-co-hol*. Ninguna palabra en Español, que termine en *(ele)l* y que sea aguda puede llevar tilde. Ejemplo: *leal, ideal, coloquial, ancestral,* *nacional,* etc.



Complementando lo que dijo Bronte, copio del DPDDentro de los corchetes de pronunciación se señala siempre con una tilde la vocal tónica, aunque a la palabra cuya pronunciación se representa no le corresponda llevar acento gráfico según las reglas de acentuación. Ejemplos: [kása] por _casa;_ [gérra] por _guerra;_ [jinéta] por _gineta; _[sapáto, zapáto] por _zapato_.​Por lo tanto, no sólo es correcto tildar /alkól/ o [alkól], sino que la Real Academia lo ha expresado así.


----------



## Prog Lady

Kangy said:


> ^ No creo que sea un error.
> Nunca escuché a nadie pronunciarlo "al-co-hó-li-co", y para ser sinceros, sonarías como un tonto si lo hicieras. Por lo menos acá.



En Buenos Aires casi todo el mundo pronuncia "alcol". A veces se oye alguien que dice "alcoól", pero por lo general son personas que hablan muy pausadamente. 
No creo que las variantes de pronunciación sean un maltrato al idioma ni una mala costumbre. En mi opinión son precisamente eso, variantes, porque no nos alejan del código escrito ortodoxo. Coincido en conservar  y defender el patrimonio de la lengua; sin embargo, no creo que éste sea el caso. 
De todos modos, habría que definir "patrimonio de la lengua", pero ése ya es otro tema.

Saludos


----------



## EmilyD

Claro, el castellano no es mi primer idioma. Pero he trabajado en el mundo de tratamiento para alcoholicos y adictos a otras sustancias. 

Siempre he escuchado la pronunciacion: alc*o*lico (como muchos dicen), pero en cuanto a la enfermedad alcoh*o*lismo, por lo menos en Rhode Island, los hispanohablantes pronuncian todas las silabas...(y son de varias regiones).

Tambien, en las reuniones de Alcoholicos Anonimos, la pronunciacion queda la mas sencilla...y hay bastante formalidad y literatura en sus costumbres...

  Me interesa este tema...

_Nomi_


----------



## Sandro Amancio

De veras, y con todo respeto que merecen los participantes, ¿no nos estamos ahogando en un vaso de *alcohol*, digo, de agua, con el debate acerca de la acentuación que tiene el vocablo *alcohol* y sus derivados?

Quienes pronuncian o dicen "al*col*" y quienes usan "alco*hol*", con acento en la segunda *o,* se hacen entender. Lo insólito sería decir *á*lcohol, ó *á*lcol. ¿Estamos? Como quien para preguntar lo hace diciendo "*¿Qué hubo?"*, mientras otros, a la velocidad de estos tiempos agitados, emplean el *"¿Qui'hubo?"*.

Fenómeno exactamente igual involucra a otras palabras, no sólo en español sino, como se sabe, en inglés. La tendencia general es apocopar las palabras y las expresiones, sobre todo ahora cuando impera la brevedad en los chats y en los textos de la telefonía celular. Ejemplo: *TQM*. Ya escucharemos a la generación actual diciendo, "¿Sabes que *TQM (tecueme)*"?. Igual, nos americanos usan la expresión *TGTF* (ti-yi-ti-ef)para significar "Thanks God, today is Friday". Es la apocopaciòn de las palabras... ¡y de las cosas todas! ¡La miniaturización, en el tiempo y en el espacio!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sandro: FYI, TGIF.


----------



## Fernando

Sandro Amancio said:


> Ya escucharemos a la generación actual diciendo, "¿Sabes que *TQM (tecueme)*"?.



Y con el mismo derecho que cuando dicen (y sobre todo, escriben) "alcol", les digo "¿De qué c***** me estás hablando?"

Por cierto, que el vertido de TQM es para mí arcano y esoteria a partes iguales.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Concuerdo totalmente con las argumentaciones de Sandro Amancio. Los corchetes son un mero expediente didáctico y no pertenecen correctamente al asunto tratado. Yo, de costumbre, prefiero emplear un formal esmero en la pronunciación de todas las lenguas.





________________________________

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## Sandro Amancio

Muy bien por *nuevoestudiante* al decir: *"Yo, de costumbre, prefiero emplear un formal esmero en la pronunciaci**ón de todas las lenguas"*. ¡Congratulaciones! Porque para hablar como el vulgo, no se requieren estudios. Ojalá todos compartieran con *nuevoesetudiante* y otros amigos del foro ese propósito: Conservar la calidad idiomática. Es como otros ámbitos de la sociedad y de la cultura: Por ejemplo, la música. Hay música de música, pero ¡también abunda el ruido por el ruido!


----------

